

Nicholas Wade flails at the philosophy of science - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/10/nicholas_wade_flails_at_the_ph.php

======
billswift
Gee, thanks. I rather liked "Before the Dawn", now I'm worrying that lots of
it is his own weird misinterpretations of the actual science.

------
Confusion
Those quotes of Wade definitely sound like a lame attempt to apologize to the
creationist readers for his positive review of the book.

 _The facts are the facts, the laws summarize the regularities in the facts,
and the theories explain the laws. Evolution can fall into only of of these
categories, and it's a theory._

So according to Wade, gravity is a not a fact, since we have a theory of
gravitation. That's an utterly ridiculous point of view that no philosopher of
science supports.

Oh, before you ask how this is ontopic for HN: if you're smart and excel at
something, it's easy to overestimate your knowledge of other subjects. In this
case, Wade mistakes his common sense about science of philosophy with actual
knowledge of science of philosophy.

